# Frilled neck lizards



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

Does anybody know how much baby frilled necks cost,
the guys i got my turtles off had some but i forgot to ask how much (do'H)

Also, i need hints on housing, feeding etc.

I do a search on the net and it comes up with 5year old's drawings of lizards!!


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

i'm so @&amp;%$# off
i do a search for frilled neck lizard care sheets and i get the SAME INFORMATION ON 5 DIFFERENT SITES, WORD FOR WORD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 27, 2003)

herpshop is selling adults for $750 each maybe if you email him he could tell you how to look after them or give you a caresheet


----------



## Fangs (Jan 27, 2003)

Not sure if you are aware or not but you need a class 3 licence (at least in nsw)to keep frillnecks.


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

My beardie book says that they need the a larger (about 4 foot high by 2 foot) cage size than beardies


----------



## popp (Jan 27, 2003)

Frillies change in price a bit with i think qld version being slightly cheaper.Ispoke to a breeder of frillies he said he was going to be asking $350+ a hatchling.Frillies from what i hear are a hard lizard to keep &amp; to breed not sure if that is all species or just nt version as they r the ones im after.


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 27, 2003)

i would love to get frillies but unfortunatly i have to wait till i get a higher classed licence :cry: :cry:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jan 27, 2003)

get frillies!!!!!!! they're awesome! heh 

i had a trio a few years ago - only problem i had was they were a bit dehydrated when i got them. however a fine mist on their heads, and they lick it off their lips.. very very cute.

i think they go for $350/$400 ish. there were some in herptrader last week, $400, a guy in sydney. i have his contact stuff if you want (i should be able to find it) pm me to let me know.

also, any specific care/housing questions, ask away.. as i said mine were easy to look after and breed (no cooling, seperation, they just went at it :wink: )

above all - they are bloody awesome. i loved my guys lol, if you want some, go for it


----------



## popp (Jan 27, 2003)

hey sam,just wondered what variety they were &amp; whay climate you were in?  P.S r the frillies 4 sale in sydney mt isa frillies?


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jan 27, 2003)

they were NT frillies i had, the climate i was in.. hmm not comparable to australian.. hehe. in winter it was cold and dry, (not heaps cold) but very dry. in summer it was very hot and humid. i did get them in winter, which would account for the dehydration, but i let them play in a bath tub heaps, and misted them, and they picked up fairly quickly.

also, the ones in herpshop WERE N.T. frillies, with a red parent (see pic) - really nice animal!! but they are all sold now heh, sorry


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

thats one impressive lizard


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 27, 2003)

why dont you have them now sam


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jan 28, 2003)

i had them when i lived in america for a while - obviously couldn't bring them back with me :cry: good friend has them though, so it's ok


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 28, 2003)

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

im gunna get one when im older they r soo mad i want a red one oh well im 13 tomorrow so in 5 years and 1 day


----------



## roadkill5000 (Feb 1, 2003)

happy birthday


----------

